# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Couple of Questions of Binaural Beats and Isochronic Tones...

## Solarflare

1) Can I listen to the ones on youtube?
2) Can I mix Binaural beats with Isochronic Tones?
3) Whats the difference between Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Theta, etc Binaural Beats? 
4) what's more helpful: Binaural Beats or Isochronic Tones?
5) Can I listen to 2 or more binaural beats at once?

I know these are alot of questions but can you answer them all? Thank you  :Cheeky:

----------


## Solarflare

Oh yeah...... I am sorry i double posted :S i pressed back by accident and clicked repost :S

----------


## lotsofface

Gamma Beta Alpha Theta and Delta describe brainwave patterns in descending order of activity. Binaural beats aim to entrain the brain to these levels. Don't mix Binaural and Isochronic, and don't mix two binaural beats.

----------


## Solarflare

So...... that just leaves 1 and 4

----------


## lotsofface

well I'm sure you could find decent binaural beats on youtube, and I've never used isochronic tones so I wouldn't know. Just understand that these won't necessarily induce lucid dreams. It might help, but there's a lot more involved.

----------


## Solarflare

oh thank you  :tongue2:

----------


## Telemachus

Isochronic Tones are deliver their intended effect significantly faster, so I find them more useful. In addition, they do not require headphones during use like Binaural Beats do.

----------


## pieater101

1) Kinda, some of the are really bad quality and you will experience no or even unwanted effects, so just look around for a high quality one.

2) Yes, I Downloaded a program called Gnaural and I set the beat frequency to be 20.215hz and I played on half of it for 0.049468216671 seconds at 100hz and the other half for 0.049468216671 seconds at 150hz extremely strong LSD effect.

3) Beta (13- 40hz)
Beta is associated with our waking activity. During a day we experience all the brainwave patterns with a predominance of Beta.

Alpha (8-13hz)
The first pattern discovered in 1908 by an Austrian Psychiatrist named Hans Berger. Alpha pattern appears when in wakefulness where there is a relaxed and effortless alertness. Light meditation and day dreaming. It is recommend to practice your creative visualization and auto-suggestion technique in alpha state.

Theta (4-7hz)
Associated with creativity, dreams and Extra-sensory perception for the student the theta state is something to learn to go at will. They are countless ways to reach theta , so I will not talk about that. Theta is simply the state where your ESP can operates , if you do the proper work you can learn to enter theta at will and perform most of the psychic activities. Now, we use the EEG to measure the thing. The EEG has limitation specially I can tell you for example to go in theta to perform consciousness travel in the past centuries to meet with the consciousness of a Leonardo DaVinci. The EEG cannot measure this and this feat occur certainly somewhere beyond Delta.

Delta (1/2 - 4hz)

Delta is associated with deep sleep, this pattern is very slow, however, this brain waves pattern is important for the explorer of consciousness , the EEG is no help to grade, when occur X or Y in the delta range. If you work to merge with the mass consciousness of our planet you need to work in delta, the first step will be to learn to be conscious in your dreams, you can do that, you can go further in the exploration. Astral projection or Out of Body experience occurs in Delta. The EEG will not be able to really measure in what state you are in, because, it is not a sophisticated machine. 

4) No one is more helpful than the other but Isochronic tones tend work better for me.

5) No, your brain can only decipher one binaural beat at a time.

----------

